# I Hope...



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Andrea`s husband doesn`t find out that the Services Watch Co., wasn`t founded until the mid-1920s...

WW1 Services Dispatch Rider Wristwatch. Zeebrugge



> Question & Answer
> 
> Q:Hello there. I have just read your interesting story about your grandfather, and his watch. I am looking to buy a birthday gift for my husband, who is very interested in world war 1 Andrea Day


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Ouch that is seriously going to hurt if they do any checking,and it's pushing the prices up. Carry on like this and you'll be a rich man Mach.

Kev


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh dear,but i suspect they may never find out....unless they pose the question here,look out in the introduction forum,

Hi i've just bought a WW1 Services wa.......... :groan:


----------

